# 99173 need a modifier?



## Rdrcoder (Oct 8, 2018)

Hi Everyone. 
I am hoping someone can help me. I am trying to figure out if when billing 99382-99384 or 99392-99394 (prev med visit new/est pt) with 99173 (vision screening) if the vision screening needs a 59 modifier for the state of MN? Per the the Minnesota Child and Teen Checkups (C & TC) coding scenarios it states that when billing 99173 with a preventive medicine E/M code that a 59 should be applied to the vision screening, When I look it up on the encoder it does not show that a modifier is needed? Does anyone know if it truly needs a 59 added?


Hoping for some insight!


----------

